# New Mexico Deer unit 2a



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

So I've been applying in New Mexico for 7 years. I've never drawn a tag. I put my 10 year old son in for the first time and boom, he draws. . I've never been on New Mexico. So any help on the unit would be appreciated. Now I have to decide if we put in together if he will help me draw, or keep putting him in seperate so atleast one of us draws.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats on a GREAT tag to start a young hunter on!!

I know guys that have hunted 2a deer, But I have no first hand experience there...

I have looked into it just for the fact a 10 year old can hunt it,,,,
My youngest will be ready and I don't want to wait til hes 12, for general Utah stuff...

Would love to hear how it turns out for ya!

I could make a few phone calls if you need a starting point........Good luck.


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the offer, hopefully I'll find something. Ordering maps now.

What gun to buy is another question. Thinking of a 7mm 08, in a youth model. I would like to have a gun that can do elk (hopefully he'll draw one next year!) Any one have any experience? Also considering 243, as it is a great caliber.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I grew up in NW New Mexico, though I've never hunted 2A. The country is high desert--similar to Price, Vernal, and Monticello in some parts (lots of pinons, junipers, sagebrush, and sandstone). What time of year is your hunt? 

I also have a 7mm08. I love that gun. Give me a call if you want to test it out. Hornady makes some light recoil 120 grain ammo. I think it's only $23/box at Cabelas. It would be a perfect combo for a young kid. 

AF


----------



## bugleboy1 (Jan 6, 2011)

I bought my wife a 7mm-08 a couple years ago. They are a great gun! She's shot several deer, an antelope, and her first elk, I was amazed how good it did on the elk, first shot slowed him down, and the second shot dropped him!


----------

